# Toys for Tots November 5th



## DANNYP (Jul 2, 2016)

Wanted to put this out there early so you guys can mark your calendar 

PORKOS AND DANNYP’S
2ND ANNUAL FALL BASH BENEFITING
US MARINE CORPS TOYS FOR TOTS 2016
NOVEMBER 5TH 2016 
YES IT’S HUNTING SEASON BUT PUT THE RIFLES UP AND LET THE DEER REST FOR ONE DAY
LAKE ALLATOONA GATEWOOD PARK
SAFELIGHT -3:00
Entry fee $50 per team or person 100% payback ( $40 to creel, $10 to Big Fish, optional $10 side pot) AND 1 or more new unwrapped toy(s) for a boy and or girl between ages 2-up either per person or per entry
If you feel generous and want to bring more than 1 toy we certainly won't turn you down
Normal Porko tournament rules apply - 5 fish creel limit 12" minimum length limit
We are also looking for sponsors/donors for this event- if you know of a company that would like to sponsor or donate, please let us know. We have already 1 returning sponsor from last year and hope to add more. Sponsorship can range from as much as a monetary or Product donation for 1st place or Big fish , Raffle items or Door prizes, right on down to  sample handouts to our participants. 
Last year we had just over 30 boats- and 2 boxes of toys, Help us beat that number this year.
If you would like more information regarding sponsorship or general information email me at 
dannyperdue3@gmail.com

Thanks
DannyP


----------



## DANNYP (Jul 9, 2016)

UPDATE:

 We have Our First returning sponsor for this years event






 We will have sample handouts and Full size product for 1st 2nd and 3rd place

Please go to their Facebook page (  www.facebook.com/btsprotectant/?fref=ts ) and tell them thank you for their support.

Stayed tuned as I hope to have more announcements in the coming weeks


----------



## DANNYP (Aug 6, 2016)

*A new sponsor*

A big thanks to 






 For coming on board this year they have donated a couple of light kits for the raffle and a few door prizes.

 Please go to their Facebook page and give them a like if you haven't and tell them thanks. 
https://www.facebook.com/bluewaterled.official/?pnref=story

 I have had some verbal commitments from others and as soon as I have something concrete I let you you know.
 Thank you and spread the word.


----------



## DANNYP (Aug 18, 2016)

*More Updates*

I normally try to post on the weekends but I will be out of town;
  A little update; Spro has donated some cool decals for you Truck/boat hope to have them more involved for next years event.

 Frogg Toggs has donated 2 $50 gift cards and 2 40% off Discount cards that we will be raffling off

And Save Phace has donated 3 awesome masks for our raffle  







 

 Please give these companies a like on their Facebook page . https://www.facebook.com/SavePhace/?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/froggtoggs/?fref=ts

Thank you

DannyP


----------



## DANNYP (Oct 11, 2016)

RIVER2SEA has made a commitment to us for this year and from what I hear is sending us some stuff,,

Want to also thank Mrs Christie at Radical Tackle in Hiram and Jamie and Craig over at The Dugout in Marietta for their support.


----------



## DANNYP (Oct 13, 2016)

Guys and Gals
  We have some really good stuff this year for the raffle and as we get closer, more and more keeps coming in. Some late entries are River2sea (Thanks to Scott Bates) for his work, Jeff Rhodes has gotten us some goodies from Creme Lures also.  A super thank you all involved. There is still time if you and or your company would like to donate or if you know of someone let me know. As soon as I get it all together I will let you know what the ticket prices will be.

Thank you 

DannyP


----------



## DANNYP (Nov 4, 2016)

More keeps coming in and I want to thank everyone involved from donors to participants- A quick announcement We will need a few volunteers for the morning of to direct traffic and help those needing assistance in launching, REGISTRATION WILL BE IN PAVILION #1 not at the boat ramp restrooms, as you drive into the Pavilion area stay to your right and circle around to PAVILION #1 which is by the pavilion restrooms. Also my wife is planning on being there to sell raffle tickets and hand out freebies I'm sure she will need some help as well so if you or your wife / Girlfriend / would like to help her out that would be great. Again will need volunteers for the Afternoon to direct traffic and help those needing assistance in retrieving. Please message me so I can get a count on the volunteers and what shift you would be willing to help in.
IF you haven’t gotten your toy yet I received an email from Gunnery Sargent Davis stating that every year they fall a little short in the age department of newborn to 2 yrs old and from 10 and older- for the older age group he suggest makeup kits, hairdryers, watches, colognes, perfumes, Basketballs, Footballs, and other sporting equipment. Bicycles are also a High demand item, if by chance you are donating a bicycle IT MUST HAVE A HELMET, they cannot donate bikes without a helmet.
Raffle ticket price will be $1 per ticket or 6 tickets for $5 
100% of raffle proceeds goes to Toys for Tots- Last year we were a bit shy of $300 for the program- Lets bust that this year as we have some AWESOME stuff to raffle off.
Again, thank you all

Danny P

PS A LAST MINUTE DONATION CAME THROUGH- PUBLIX HAS GRACIOUSLY DONATED A $100 PUBLIX GIFT CARD FOR THE RAFFLE - GLAD TO HAVE THEM ON BOARD AGAIN THIS YEAR ALONG WITH BOATU.S.


----------

